# Bayou Tarkiln Saturday



## timman

Took my 'yak up into Bayou Tarkiln (lower Perdido Bay) Saturday. Started out at7 AM, extreme low tide. Had to drag 'yak through entrance into Bayou - but once in the channel and into the bayou, water level was fine.Tried using top waters first - water was extremely calm with no wind. Nothing hitting. Then switched over to aroot beer DOA that I bought at Outcast sale for a buck, and things got interesting. About 8:30 landed first speck- 24". Couple ofminutes later,16" speck. Got a couple more specks in the 12-14" range. Then bite stalled. Decided to head back to mouth of bayou around noon. Noticed that tide was coming in by then - strong water flow creating some eddies around natural sand bottom. I started casting along a ridge where there was a dropoff of about 3-4 feet. Started landing the flatties! Caught 5 flounder in about 30 minutes - largest was about 2 pounds. Caught all fish on light tackle with 8# mono. What a blast. Was getting hungry, so time to go back and grab lunch.

I did take some pics, but it was with a Wally World disposable. Once I get them developed, I'll convert to digital and post them. All in all, a beautiful day on the water - I was the only one out there all morning. Just me, mullet jumping, Osprey's, loonsand pelicans fishing, and the occasional plane flying over. Awesome. One for the books...


----------



## Wharf Rat

Great report...sounds like a blast. Where do you launch your yak for that?


----------



## wrightackle

Very good detailed report! I have never been in that bayou but it sure looks fishy on the map. Really surprising that the specks wouldn't hit the topwater lures. I picked up some of the new mirrolure mullet topwaters at the sale, you should check them out. They are a nice compact size and come in some neat colors. Thanks again.


----------



## timman

I live in a subdivision off Bauer Road and we have a community pier on the bay. I launch my 'yak from there and the bayou is an 8-10 minute paddle away. I'm not positive, but I don't think there are any public access points in close proximity where you could launch.

I see 16' to 20' motor boats come up to the bayou all the time. However, the bayou is closed to combustible motor traffic - you have to have an electric kicker to get up into the bayou. And the tide has to be working with you, as well. The entrance sometimes is only a couple of inches deep - if not exposed.


----------



## timman

wrighttackle,

Yeah...I thought the conditions would have been good for topwater. Little to no wind, light tides, etc. Maybe the water is still a little cold and the specks aren't feeling frisky, yet. Who knows.....but that root beer DOA sure did get them excited!


----------



## curtpcol

Way to go Tim . Can't wait for the water to warm up around the club and the sheephead start biting. By the way good report


----------



## jackedup

good job on the flatties:clap


----------



## Doogiesar

Sounds like a great morning to be on the water. Where is that bayou Tarkiln actually located?


----------



## timman

Doogiesar --

Bayou Tarkiln State Park is located in Southwest Escambia County - park entrance is on Bauer Road. However, it is part of the Perdido Pitcher Plant Preserve, you can't take vehicles down to the bayou. The bayou entrance is in lower Perdido Bay. If you look at a map and find Tarkiln Point, you will see Tarkiln Bayou.


----------



## parrothead

Nice report !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks :clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Sharkbait410

Thanks for the report. Sounds like you had a great time. keep em comming.


----------



## jeubank3

Great report. Sounds like you live near the Meadson area?? I'll be down there next weekend staying with a buddy, and we're planning on a taking a couple yaks through weeks and up to tarkiln. Any more tips for that area. I've fished lower tarkiln once in my boat with the trolling motor, and Weeks on foot around the pass, but that's about it.


----------



## timman

> *jeubank3 (3/11/2008)*Great report. Sounds like you live near the Meadson area?? I'll be down there next weekend staying with a buddy, and we're planning on a taking a couple yaks through weeks and up to tarkiln. Any more tips for that area. I've fished lower tarkiln once in my boat with the trolling motor, and Weeks on foot around the pass, but that's about it.


Yeah, Meadson is around the corner from where I live. I've caught specks up in Weekly Bayou during the summer months with an incoming tide. Haven't had any luckduring winter months, though. Bayou Tarkiln is really shallow -- even during high tide. I think the deepest part of the bayou is only around 5-6 feet deep. I don't usually have alot of luck during the summer months - maybe I'm fishing at the wrong tide or the water may be a little too warm. However, winter and spring usually bring out specks and reds on the incoming tide.


----------

